

Woman Leaves Bad Online Review, the Owner Finds Out and Responds - diegolo
http://themetapicture.com/woman-leaves-bad-online-review/

======
semmem1
Wow, Are we supposed to feel sorry for the person posting the yelp review?
They made themselves seem like a big baby expecting a restaurant to appease
their every whim. These are very few reviews that yelp should remove, but this
is definitely one of them.

